# Transmission gear whine



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

I distinctly remember that the M20 transmission had a significant and very pleasant gear whine as I was rowing thru the gear box.
My recently acquired '65 couple has almost no gear whine..It's hardly audible. I see on you tube that cars being driven exhibit that gear whine, especially in first gear..
I don't know if the transmission was rebuilt, I have no indication that it was as it's a numbers matching drive train and the records I have show some engine work but nothing for the tranny or rear end.

Can anyone shed some light on why a quiet transmission. By the way, it functions perfectly just don't make those pretty gear sounds that I remember from my youth.

CDL


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

It is the M-22, "Rock Crusher" that has the whine due to its straighter cut gears, no the M-20 or M-21. You can hear it hear:


----------



## Clinck (Apr 25, 2017)

no question that is pronounced gear whine. My 1965 GTO was a 335 HP car with a 3:23 stock rear end. That means the tranny was a wide ratio M-20 and it definitely had a gear whine similar to your chevelle in the video. I can hear it plan as day still today.
I am still baffled?
I love the sound of those gears!!

Chris


----------

